# Ice ?



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

well its icing over pretty good here ?


I have no frogs (yet) but lots of FF so if need be please contact


dragas 717.977.9032


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Try the Carlisle. PA, show on Saturday, 24 Jan 09, for PDFs. I'll be checking it out for the first time with intentions of finding some Blue & Black Auratus and maybe another Bronze & Teal Auratus. I just finished the 44g corner viv that I picked up in Hanover from Jason K and loaded it with $0.25 tropical plants from Lowe's. So now I have 7 frog vivs and 19 frogs. Invitation for a free ride or a "look-see" still stands.
Take care,
Karl


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be there with a small selection of tincs / tinc types.

Most of my stuff JUST sold but I do have a few things and some holdbacks that I normally keep for myself but have decided to let go.

I'll either start a new thread with the Carlisle show info or add on that established one....today or tomorrow.

Matt (Melas) said he was going to attend and Steve (Soundrive) was there last show.

Phil


----------

